# Waiting room for Gods Great Country Farm (GGCF)!!



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We are SO excited for our first official kidding season. We had kids last year but they were not exactly planned! LOL

Pic #1 - First up is due January 7! Gabby is a NG and is a FF. She is already developing a nice udder and is a twin of her mother! She is rather large so Im thinking twins or trips for her!

AGS/NDGA Chestnut Grove Gabby
DAM: Howling Hill Drop Tine 
DS- Old Mountain Farm Jay Walker *S, DD- Old Mountain Farm XPAlaDoeshis
SIRE:Lil'Hill Farm Bojangles, 
SS- Little Tot's Estate Valentine
SD- Gotta B Kid N Bushfire

Pic #2 is Gabbys twin sister (although black!) She is due the day after Gabby. She is smaller so Im thinking will probably have just one baby. They are bred by different bucks. She is also developing a nice udder although not as full as her sisters but also looking like a twin of her mother. 

AGS/NDGA Chestnut Grove GiGi
DAM: Howling Hill Drop Tine 
DS- Old Mountain Farm Jay Walker *S, DD- Old Mountain Farm XPAlaDoeshis
SIRE:Lil'Hill Farm Bojangles, 
SS- Little Tot's Estate Valentine

Pic #3 is Zoe. She is our only Nubian right now. She is also a FF and due January 27! She has no udder but started producing a little prebirth discharge today! She has become such a sweetheart after getting bred. I hope she keeps that! 

ADGA The SE Zoe 
Dam-Marrowbone Lu Ethel's Ethel
DD- BEST Meggie
DS- BEST UncleTimo
Sire- Bama's Pride Stone
SD- Oak-Gold Betty Mae
SS- Draggin' Acres Hondo






SD- Gotta B Kid N Bushfire

We have one more ND doe that is due in March but I will wait on here till we get closer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

So exciting! Keep us posted!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Gabby may explode. She is so big, esepecially over the last week. I will have to get an update picture of her. I cant wait to see how many she has in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty girls!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

GiGi is starting up with her discharge too! Still waiting on Gabby to get with the program... hopefully before she bursts!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Just went out to feed and check on the girls and I do not think our two sisters will be waiting till January 7th! The black one that is due on Jan 9 is having a good amount of discharge and I felt her ligs and was able to put my finger tips nearly together so not there completely but a lot more than 2 days ago! She was also not really wanting me to even touch her which is not normal for her. Then the white and tan one who is huge is still not having any discharge but her udder is is growing very rapidly.

I hope they hold out another week!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Gabby is due in 6 days and GiGi in 8!! I am checking on them every few hours right now. They both have some softening ligs going on and starting to dip in at their hips. Keeping a close on those udders to get nice and tight. We ended up sttarting a 3 day round of B Complex as GiGi seemed to be getting a little fatigued acting and her temp was a tad low. Added som probios to and her temp after 2 days of this went up to 101.8 as of last night so I feel much better about that. We also added some alfalfa pellets as i was worried about her calcium maybe being low and getting milk fever. Of course they both have little colds going on and 2 tractor supplies were out of VetRX so Im hoping our local farm store has it today.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Woohoo! I was wondering when you would start your thread!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Gabby and GiGi are moved to the kidding stalls! Dont think it will be in the next few hours or anything but soon! GiGi had what looked like to be some plug stuck on her tail and Gabby has started discharging thick and white with a little red. Ligs are still there but soft. Gabbys udder is pretty full and warm and GiGi seems to still be filling her udder some.

Going to post some pics in the kidding forum for estimates


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a buckling from the white doe! He is so cute! Posted pics and birth story in the annoucements!


----------

